# خلايا النانو الشمسية لحصد الطاقة الشمسية



## visitor (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تمكن الباحثون في جامعة كالفورنيا من ابتكار خلايا نانو شمسية تستخدم لتوليد الطاقة من أشعة الشمس. 
وهي عبارة عن شرائح ملفوفة تلصق مثلا في سقف المنزل او موقع معرض لأشعة الشمس.
ملعومات أكثر يمكن زيادة المواقع التالي:
الشركة المنتجة:
http://www.nanosolar.com/

http://www.solarfreaks.com/re-nanosolar-printing-video-must-see-t85.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

قرأت عنه سابقا ،،، بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## وسيم ياس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل*

تقنية جديدة وجميلة , شكرا جزيلا للمعلومة


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا بس للاسف ننتظر انتقال هذه التقنية الى الدول العربى على القرن الماضى


----------

